#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-08-22
<benjisan> bonjour tout le monde
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-08-25
<teolemon> "Un greffon de contrôle de charge pour gkrellm, descendant de wmfishtime et bubblemon. Les caractéristiques comprennent un poisson qui représente le trafic réseau, des bulles qui représentent l'utilisation du CPU, et un canard qui représente un canard."
<teolemon> no comment
<teolemon> coin coin coin
<teolemon> et le titre: Greffon de charge du système pour gkrellm avec un canard
<teolemon> it's not a duck, it's a feature
<narziss> toelemon: exactement.
<narziss> un peut tard de ma part
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2016-08-23
<epsilon__> Salut !
